
Path Graph – Pretty visualizations for ray tracing algorithms - irabonus
https://github.com/daseyb/pathgraph
======
trevyn
ObZenPhotonGarden: [http://zenphoton.com/](http://zenphoton.com/)

~~~
irabonus
There's also [https://benedikt-
bitterli.me/tantalum/tantalum.html](https://benedikt-
bitterli.me/tantalum/tantalum.html) and a great writeup on how it's done:
[https://benedikt-bitterli.me/tantalum/](https://benedikt-
bitterli.me/tantalum/)

------
jagtodeath
Well I had fun with it
[http://i.imgur.com/EaQBYHX.png](http://i.imgur.com/EaQBYHX.png)

